# Exhaust wanted



## Mcgill (Oct 4, 2020)

Looking to upgrade my exhaust looking for a full decat system don’t want anything with drone but something that sounds nice pops and bangs with the odd flame 😜

Any for sale ?


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

Is your current exhaust stock? What year? I might have need of one.


----------



## Mcgill (Oct 4, 2020)

Hi, it’s a 2016 currently stage 1 with miltek y pipe


----------



## Chad Kennedy (Mar 10, 2020)

Hi there
I have a full Miltek Exhaust purchased new from Litchfield never seen a wet day and used for less than 500miles. Can verify if interested.


----------



## Mcgill (Oct 4, 2020)

I’m Still looking for one


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Pops and bangs do not come automatically with an exhaust, best to speak with your mapper.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Pop, pop, bang= Fire









GTR FIRE


Anyone seen the You Tube clip of what happens when you use pop and bangs mode too much 🧯🧯




www.gtr.co.uk


----------



## marcusevo6 (Nov 12, 2013)

I still have the full Russ fellows system you really won’t be disappointed in how it sounds!!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I also have a Russ fellows system including ypipe. As posted above they sound nice without being too intrusive.

£600 provisionally sold


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

Skint said:


> I also have a Russ fellows system including ypipe. As posted above they sound nice without being too intrusive.
> 
> £600


That's an absolute steal at that price.

If I didn't have a GTC Titan I'd be all over that.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

Skint said:


> I also have a Russ fellows system including ypipe. As posted above they sound nice without being too intrusive.
> 
> £600 provisionally sold


Absolute bargain! Not surprised it’s sold. What size - 102mm?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

No 90mm good for 850


----------

